# Tar Paper Stapler



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Any of you have a good stapler that you would recommend?

I have only ever used the ones that my local lumber yard sells but when I went online I couldn't hardly find any tar paper staplers with the extended magazines.

Know where I could get a good one?


----------



## JFRAME (Aug 20, 2007)

if you are talking about a pneumatic stapler I've got one for sale that's in great shape


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm not interested in used. Sorry.

Do you have a brand name that you would recommend?


----------



## JohnLINY (Oct 13, 2007)

Air or hand?

I find the hand ones just as fast as the air one. Hand look at the Bostitch ones:

http://www.bostitch.com/default.asp?TYPE=CATEGORY&CATEGORY=BOS_MANUAL_FASTENING_HAMMER_TACKER

For air can go with either a cap nailer or 1/4" stapler. Don't know of any with extended magazines.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

two words;

Josef Kihlberg


Google it, they are the best. Slings staples fast as you can run with it, sounds like a sewing machine full tilt. I think they are swedish, if memory serves me.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

CCCo. said:


> two words;
> 
> Josef Kihlberg
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm pretty sure that is the one I have used in the past and am looking for. The only one that I could find with the extended magazine was $440. Seemed steep. It's wierd but those are the only staplers I have seen the guys around here use. Probably because the local hardware stores sell them.

I'll check out what they want for one.


----------



## JFRAME (Aug 20, 2007)

mine was $ 210 and worked great,I'll look at the brand and post later


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Why in the world would you spend that kind of money on a stapler for tar paper?

I can't see it even being _as_ fast as a hammer tacker.

Never mind the air line headache.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

shanekw1 said:


> Why in the world would you spend that kind of money on a stapler for tar paper?
> 
> I can't see it even being _as_ fast as a hammer tacker.
> 
> Never mind the air line headache.



Slap-Tacker is, in my opinion, the ONLY way to apply felt/tar paper!

http://www.google.com/products?hl=e...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=3&ved=0CCMQrQQwAg


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

JFRAME said:


> if you are talking about a pneumatic stapler I've got one for sale that's in great shape




I was wondering what that thing was, when I saw it in your nailgun pic. It looks pretty cool. What kind of staples does it shoot?


Dave


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.reesewholesale.com/pricing/item_page.php?item=16398&major=95


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

shanekw1 said:


> Why in the world would you spend that kind of money on a stapler for tar paper?
> 
> I can't see it even being _as_ fast as a hammer tacker.
> 
> Never mind the air line headache.


 
Far faster than hammer tackers. They are fully automatic, pull the trigger and it will empty, and I mean fast. You could easily sign your name, as fast as writing on paper. The speed is adjustable to suit your desired application speed.

Used ones are usually in pretty good shape. I wouldn't be scared to buy a used kihlberg. They make very high quality tools.


----------



## JFRAME (Aug 20, 2007)

mine shoots T50 all you do is pull the trigger and go,we call it the ''fun gun''; wasted alot of staples the first day.

p.s. we used it for tyvek


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

CCCo. said:


> Far faster than hammer tackers. They are fully automatic, pull the trigger and it will empty, and I mean fast. You could easily sign your name, as fast as writing on paper. The speed is adjustable to suit your desired application speed.
> 
> Used ones are usually in pretty good shape. I wouldn't be scared to buy a used kihlberg. They make very high quality tools.


Agreed. An auto stapler is all I have ever used, and quite honestly I can't imagine using anything else. 

As far the hose goes, it is already up there and if it does get in the way it is well worth it for the speed gained in my opinion.

Thanks for the link. I saved it.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

JFRAME said:


> mine shoots T50 all you do is pull the trigger and go,we call it the ''fun gun''; wasted alot of staples the first day.
> 
> p.s. we used it for tyvek


We use them for tyvek too. We don't have button cap guns, so it is a lot faster than hand nailing. Keeps it on better too.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Guess I'll have to try one.

I like the sounds of a 'fun gun'.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

use ZIP panels and you won't be spending hundreds on tyvek, "tar" paper, aka felt paper, or expensive fancy staplers made in sweden. lol 
just a suggestion. no more fighting those rolls of tyvek in the wind. the wind always kicks up when it comes time to tyvek or paper something in.
i've always used a tack hammer and it's lot less headaches than having a compressor out, hoses etc. and the money those guns cost. 
tyvek doesn't need a thousand staples in it all over.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Maybe the cordless staple gun would be a good option for tar or for tyvek. I know Makita has one that uses 3/8" wide staples up to 7/8" length also uses T50 type staples.

http://makitausa.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=180381


----------



## user38755 (Jan 1, 2009)

CCCo. said:


> http://www.reesewholesale.com/pricing/item_page.php?item=16398&major=95


 
http://store.contractor-pro.com/stapler-jk680l-autofire-long-mag-p-2272.html


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

MetalBender said:


> http://store.contractor-pro.com/stapler-jk680l-autofire-long-mag-p-2272.html


Thanks, You just saved me some money :thumbup:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

i still can't believe you guys are putting in that many staples into wrap that you need a 400 dollar gun. two guys with tack hammers can really tack some felt or other roof paper down.

my roofer uses staples only if they are going to roof it right away. if it's going to be there for a few days or longer, he hand cap nails them. takes longer but it's on there for good. he never uses felt though.


----------



## JFRAME (Aug 20, 2007)

here's more pics of mine,you can google the brand and get one alot cheaper than $400-300,the only issue I ever had w/ mine was you had to take a little care in loading; not slamming the staples in it,but it really wasn't an issue


----------



## JFRAME (Aug 20, 2007)

couple more, 85506 is the stock# for spotnail brand staples


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> i still can't believe you guys are putting in that many staples into wrap that you need a 400 dollar gun. two guys with tack hammers can really tack some felt or other roof paper down.
> .


 
We buy the tools, because tools are cool.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Gary H said:


> We buy the tools, because tools are cool.


lol. I know all about tools. haha i have some that haven't been used in years but I needed to have them for one job a long time ago. etc. 
it's an addiction.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I bought 20 slap staplers on ebay three years ago for 60 bucks including shipping. They require no air and the staples can be found just about everywhere. We have used button kap nailers and staplers in the past, but the fasteners are expensive, the guns are heavy, and they seemed to always need repair. How much time do you really spend stapling the felt/tyvek? I also agree that too many nails in the tyvek is a no no. How many times have you went back and pulled the piece up to redo some framing? We rarely even use felt anymore. Unless your gonna shingle it in a couple days, you better use something better. The synthetics have come down quite a bit in price, and we use them almost every time. We have never had a piece of synthetic blow loose from a roof in 5 plus years of using them.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Warren said:


> I bought 20 slap staplers on ebay three years ago for 60 bucks including shipping. They require no air and the staples can be found just about everywhere. We have used button kap nailers and staplers in the past, but the fasteners are expensive, the guns are heavy, and they seemed to always need repair. How much time do you really spend stapling the felt/tyvek? I also agree that too many nails in the tyvek is a no no. How many times have you went back and pulled the piece up to redo some framing? We rarely even use felt anymore. Unless your gonna shingle it in a couple days, you better use something better. The synthetics have come down quite a bit in price, and we use them almost every time. We have never had a piece of synthetic blow loose from a roof in 5 plus years of using them.


I can't say I've seen any of our tar paper blow off either. Mainly because we staple the tar out of it. (no punn intended :laughing: )

I can't imagine walking on paper that was only stapled with a slap stapler on a steeper pitch. Different strokes for different folks. Its whatever works... but it is hard to get out of the "way I've always done it."


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

ApgarNJ said:


> lol. I know all about tools. haha i have some that haven't been used in years but I needed to have them for one job a long time ago. etc.
> *it's an addiction*.


 Hello, my name is Loneframer and I am an addict...


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Spencer said:


> I can't say I've seen any of our tar paper blow off either. Mainly because we staple the tar out of it. (no punn intended :laughing: )
> 
> I can't imagine walking on paper that was only stapled with a slap stapler on a steeper pitch. Different strokes for different folks. Its whatever works... but it is hard to get out of the "way I've always done it."


I don't care how many staples you put in it, it will still fall apart very soon under the right circumstances. Extreme heat followed by lots of rain, then more heat will rally start to make it flimsy. Many of the homes we do will not see shingles for a month or more after we start the roof framing. I tell people that if they want us to use felt, then they better figure on getting a roofer started within a week. Even #30 felt falls apart too, although it will hold up longer, but also get a lot more wrinkly. Once you try the synthetics you will always want them. 10 sq roll that is 4' wide and weighs less than a roll of felt. You can cut it easily in any weather and it does not tear out on the staples, EVER!! The cost is the only thing that keeps people from using it.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Warren said:


> I don't care how many staples you put in it, it will still fall apart very soon under the right circumstances. Extreme heat followed by lots of rain, then more heat will rally start to make it flimsy. Many of the homes we do will not see shingles for a month or more after we start the roof framing. I tell people that if they want us to use felt, then they better figure on getting a roofer started within a week. Even #30 felt falls apart too, although it will hold up longer, but also get a lot more wrinkly. Once you try the synthetics you will always want them. 10 sq roll that is 4' wide and weighs less than a roll of felt. You can cut it easily in any weather and it does not tear out on the staples, EVER!! The cost is the only thing that keeps people from using it.



Agreed you can leave that chit on forever and it wont leak either. I dont know how many times ive seen a freak thunderstorm blow through mid job and water was leaking through the felt everywhere. The incredible hulk probably couldnt rip a piece of it around a roofing nail.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Warren said:


> I don't care how many staples you put in it, it will still fall apart very soon under the right circumstances. Extreme heat followed by lots of rain, then more heat will rally start to make it flimsy. Many of the homes we do will not see shingles for a month or more after we start the roof framing. I tell people that if they want us to use felt, then they better figure on getting a roofer started within a week. Even #30 felt falls apart too, although it will hold up longer, but also get a lot more wrinkly. Once you try the synthetics you will always want them. 10 sq roll that is 4' wide and weighs less than a roll of felt. You can cut it easily in any weather and it does not tear out on the staples, EVER!! The cost is the only thing that keeps people from using it.


I can honestly say I have never seen this stuff used around here. We have an extremely competetive market though. Its not very innovative either. What kind of price difference are we talkin?

For us is still probably wouldn't matter. If we put tar paper on, shingles follow either the same day or day after. That is just how it works for us. I would say very very rarely would our tar paper see more than dew.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Spencer said:


> I can honestly say I have never seen this stuff used around here. We have an extremely competetive market though. Its not very innovative either. What kind of price difference are we talkin?
> 
> For us is still probably wouldn't matter. If we put tar paper on, shingles follow either the same day or day after. That is just how it works for us. I would say very very rarely would our tar paper see more than dew.


cost is probably double to 2.5x as much. As the installer we see all the benefits. The paper is lighter, not black so it doesnt get so hot, and never tears. One brand is called Titanium UDL. You can probably find a picture online.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

loneframer said:


> Hello, my name is Loneframer and I am an addict...




It looks like all you need now lone is one of these tarpaper guns and will will be almost complete:laughing:



Dave


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Spencer said:


> I can honestly say I have never seen this stuff used around here. We have an extremely competetive market though. Its not very innovative either. What kind of price difference are we talkin?
> 
> For us is still probably wouldn't matter. If we put tar paper on, shingles follow either the same day or day after. That is just how it works for us. I would say very very rarely would our tar paper see more than dew.



Its $20ish for 4 sq of 15lb felt, like $100ish for 10 sq of synthetic around here. 4' rolls on the synthetic doesnt seem like a huge difference but does save some time especially with its tear resistance. Its most useful if your doing a larger roof and you can cover sections as you sheath if roofers are gonna be awhile.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

dkillianjr said:


> It looks like all you need now lone is one of these tarpaper guns and will will be almost complete:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


That and Tomstrubles Impulse narrow crown stapler.:thumbup:


----------



## vicky86 (May 28, 2010)

You can go to your local store and inquiry the professional stuff which one is suitable.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Only way to fly


----------

